# Kandy Lime Green



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Looking for the brightest green . Post pics of some too thanks.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

For a bright lime green I use lime gold over a green base like the color of the honda del sol think the house kolor basecoat is planet green either way those two are pretty similar.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 28 2009, 10:32 PM~15809832
> *Looking for the brightest green . Post pics of some too thanks.
> *


Shoot a pearl white base with either HOK or PPG Radiance candy green over the top of it. No pic's, but a white base candy is about as bright as it gets. If your on a budget then shoot silver base.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

why lime green joto? dont be taking my ideas !!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

***** cause when i drive by i want you to be like god dame that shit is sick. :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=378717




o yea,,so when i drive by i want you to be speechless




NIGGAW !!!!!!!!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

Honda sub lime green with 4x the flake and 3x pearl. But we messed up and painted over a dark primer, it shouls have been over a light primer, and yes it was done at Maco in Ohio.


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

rescue green its a chrysler color. get it in ppg dbc and put a gold pearl coat but not too much pearl. makes a great color green


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

This is one I did using a silver flake base then HOK lime gold and adding HOK organic green till I got the shade I wanted, to this day I have not seen a lime green brighter than this bike and thats been almost 5 years now !!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Nov 29 2009, 05:34 PM~15815207
> *This is one I did using a silver flake base then HOK lime gold and adding HOK organic green till I got the shade I wanted, to this day I have not seen a lime green brighter than this bike and thats been almost 5 years now !!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SIICK !!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

real nice bike


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's a fleet I did. 
HOK Lime Gold Kandy over HOK Planet Green Base.



































Here's another one I did.
HOK Pagan Gold Kandy over HOK Planet Green Base.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 29 2009, 02:57 AM~15811046
> ****** cause when i drive by i want you to be like god dame that shit is sick. :roflmao:
> *


 then you better let vicious paint it for you!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 30 2009, 02:23 PM~15823516
> *then you better let vicious paint it for you!!
> *


Na i'm good i like to do my own shit and I HAVE BEEN TAKING NOTES LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 30 2009, 05:12 PM~15825696
> *Na i'm good i like to do my own shit and I HAVE BEEN TAKING NOTES LOL   :biggrin:
> *


youtube ?


:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

na it a joke with me and arron ese.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 30 2009, 09:04 PM~15828738
> *na it a joke with me and arron ese.
> *


orale









































wey :uh:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:04 PM~15828738
> *na it a joke with me and arron ese.
> *



good luck son!!!


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Nov 29 2009, 06:34 PM~15815207
> *This is one I did using a silver flake base then HOK lime gold and adding HOK organic green till I got the shade I wanted, to this day I have not seen a lime green brighter than this bike and thats been almost 5 years now !!
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS IS 1 KICK ASS LIME GREEN!!!! BEST IVE SEEN SO FAR!!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

what paint was used for that?


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 1 2009, 04:03 PM~15836141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that shits pretty hot !!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 1 2009, 05:03 PM~15836141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

here ya go shane, i did this a while ago :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15836141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

kandy green hot hues over silver flake.


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 1 2009, 05:03 PM~15836141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 1 2009, 05:56 PM~15836657
> *what paint was used for that?
> *



y dont you make some test panels and figure it out champ?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 2 2009, 06:10 PM~15850746
> *y dont you make some test panels and figure it out champ?
> *


cause im not balling like you to buy a bunch of diff types of paint to see. but i think i got what i was looking for. :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 2 2009, 11:50 PM~15855107
> *cause im not balling like you to buy a bunch of diff types of paint to see. but i think i got what i was looking for. :biggrin:
> *



you gotta have alittle change stacked up if you gonna biuld a 60,s impala 
its a way different game than g bodies , thats why i havent built one yet


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:50 PM~15855107
> *cause im not balling like you to buy a bunch of diff types of paint to see. but i think i got what i was looking for. :biggrin:
> *


lol u should c a.vs paint cabinet any color u want .. he puts in work all is left over from jobs hes done 




















< some shit off his shop computer


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 2 2009, 09:50 PM~15855107
> *cause im not balling like you to buy a bunch of diff types of paint to see. but i think i got what i was looking for. :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU LIKE SIKKENS BRAND PAINT ?


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 4 2009, 11:47 AM~15870162
> *DO YOU LIKE SIKKENS BRAND PAINT ?
> *


 i used to use sikkens when it was autobase ,and it was great , ive used some of the newer lesonal , and autobase plus but not enough togive an opinion


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 4 2009, 11:47 AM~15870162
> *DO YOU LIKE SIKKENS BRAND PAINT ?
> *


Spray it at work evryday,great product every step of the way,from primers,sealers,to the waterbourne base and clears,topnotch product.(very pricey though)


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 1 2009, 04:03 PM~15836141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very nice Beautifull


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox+Dec 4 2009, 10:01 AM~15870299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i like the uv protectant on sikkens,,and al of there products as well,,
i tint the clear on some paint jobs,,,


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 4 2009, 10:47 AM~15870162
> *DO YOU LIKE SIKKENS BRAND PAINT ?
> *


yea it is ok . It has pretty good color matches but for the price i would not buy it. I like Standox.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 4 2009, 08:04 PM~15876259
> *yea it is ok . It has pretty good color matches but for the price i would not buy it.  I like Standox.
> *


well my hook up was gallon of paint unreduced,,,clear,,hardner,,activator,,base reducer,,roll of 500 grit d.a and scotch brite, 2 rolls of 2" 2 rolls of 3/4" masking tape for 300 bucks,,but my hook up is all gone after 7 years


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805+Dec 1 2009, 05:03 PM~15836141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

x2


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 4 2009, 05:51 PM~15873792
> *yea i like the uv protectant on sikkens,,and al of there products as well,,
> i tint the clear on some paint jobs,,,
> *



What sikkens clear you using?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 5 2009, 11:48 AM~15880811
> *What sikkens clear you using?
> *


i started out with the basic lv then autoclear 2 and now i use autoclear 3,,it lays really flat no matter the pressure the lv wasnt high solids till 2 and 3 came out i think,,but it lasts forever,,,


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 1 2009, 09:14 PM~15838996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That box is badass,I took a pic of it as well over at Js.


----------

